# Did Our first craft show



## Gaffanon (Oct 22, 2007)

we did our first craft show and its was not bad there were 2 other soap people there and one was great the other first thing Saturday came over to give us a problem and i tried to be friendly but I don't think she was honest with there soap or to the public because she told me " well I make my soap from scratch i can see you don't "(we do cold process) I replied we do we cold process and I just tried hot process for the first time to see what if any differences in the finished soap(she had no clue what I was talking about). then she got really upset and said well I make a bug repellent you dont  I replied  thats great. If I had known there were other soap makers at this show i would not have applied Im not here to take business away from anyone thats not what we are about. Which seemed to make her even more upset she then stormed off yelling comments on her way. 
How do you all handle some one like this Its a first for me I really tried to be nice and calm and calm her down.
other than that we did not bad we had bad weather on sunday but other than that people seem to like what we were doing


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have never done a show before but I think that the best thing to do is ignore her. She won't be the first nor the last to get upset because someone who obviously is better than hers is giving her competition. I've recently seen a few in the fairs by my house(NY) and they didnt seem threaten or bad talk the competitor. In the end its business and she thinks intimidation will scare you off! I'm glad it didn't and I hope you did extremely well!! I think you were nice enough so don't worry


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW I am not sure I would have kept my cool.  Some people are completely insane.  I hope I don't run across anyone like that, not sure I would be able to hide the body fast enough  :twisted:


----------



## edco76 (Oct 22, 2007)

You should challenge her to a "loser leaves town soap off" WWF style. Seriously though. I have been in retail for over 10 years and my expeirience is that anyone, be it customer or seller who attempts to conduct business with an aggressive or condecending attitude are usually masking their own insecurities. Never forget the we are in America. Make the best product and offer the best service you can and let the free market sort it out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Gaffanon said:
			
		

> wasnt honest with there soap or to the public because she told me " well I make my soap from scratch i can see you don't "(we do cold process)


What the hell does she make then LMAO!




> then she got really upset and said well I make a bug repellent you dont  I replied  thats great.


I don't make bug repellent either.. OH NO! NO ONE WILL BUY FROM US BECAUSE WE DONT MAKE BUG REPELLENT!! CRY CRY! LMAO!



> If I had known there were other soap makers at this show i would not have applied Im not here to take business away from anyone thats not what we are about.


You keep applying, your not taking business away from a women who isnt true to her customers. I apply regardles.. (unless there is like 5 or 6 lol) But no, you have to understand, competition is healthy. So keep doing what your doing.




> How do you all handle some one like this Its a first for me I really tried to be nice and calm and calm her down.


You dont. You keep smiling and representing your company to the fullest. Talk only good things about your products. Dont down talk others or you will begin to look like her. People who are like that are not confident about their products. You cant change their mind nor make them happy. Grin and bare it, and if they keep bothering you, report them to the show's manager. They are every where.. those H A T E R S ! LMAO! 
I am glad you enjoyed yourself.. you must have nice products to piss her off like that.


----------



## webstorewebsites (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a person who is very unsecure about what she makes/sells and is afraid of competition. Just keep your head high and continue on. Customers do not like to see other vendors talk down their competition as it looks very unprofessonal. Don't even let it get to you. Congrats on your show!!!


----------



## Gaffanon (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanx everybody for the advice she didnt discourage me, at all. we will keep makin soap . and truckin along. thanx again


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 22, 2007)

There is 1 at every show, or at least at most.

You can have 6 soapers at the same show & they will not interfear witheach others business. Chances are they all have different item & a different clientel/market base.

"You make insect replelant? That's great! If someone asks me where the insect repellent is, I will send them your way. OH, I think someone just stopped at your booth, you better run over there & make that sale, sure was glad to meet you have a fabulous day & I hope you sell everything... I plan to!

...and then you go to the director of the show & tell them she was harrassing you & belittling your product in front of your customers. UUUUgh!


----------

